# TRV Questions



## zanv (Feb 7, 2008)

Greetings all! I have more questions about Canada in several areas. So without waiting, here they are!

1.	We’re planning to go into Canada with TRVs (Temporary Residence Visas). My question is how do we renew these when the time comes (reading about it at the Embassy website is one thing, having someone tell you about it and their experiences is another)? We want to stay in Canada permanently and after a year or two I’ll be looking for a job in the health industry. Right now, it’s not feasible or possible to simply immigrate since I’m not done with school yet.
2.	Under a TRV how difficult is it to find housing? Are there any special permits needed?
3.	What kind of monthly budget are we looking at? (2 adults) Meaning, what’s the average price for a place out in the country (we’ll say a 20 to 30 minute drive to a city like Vancouver or Toronto)? How much are utilities, food, clothing, et cetera? A list with the grand total is what we’re looking for.

Thanks all! If you want, send me a private message as well if you don’t want to post it here in the thread.


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*1. We’re planning to go into Canada with TRVs (Temporary Residence Visas). My question is how do we renew these when the time comes (reading about it at the Embassy website is one thing, having someone tell you about it and their experiences is another)? We want to stay in Canada permanently and after a year or two I’ll be looking for a job in the health industry. Right now, it’s not feasible or possible to simply immigrate since I’m not done with school yet.*

Hmm...so you're gonna study in Canada first? Or only intend to work in Canada after your studies?



*2. Under a TRV how difficult is it to find housing? Are there any special permits needed?*

Nope...not that I know of. It's difficult to predict whether you can find suitable housing or not but there are lots of housing agents in Canada to help you with your housing needs.



*3. What kind of monthly budget are we looking at? (2 adults) Meaning, what’s the average price for a place out in the country (we’ll say a 20 to 30 minute drive to a city like Vancouver or Toronto)? How much are utilities, food, clothing, et cetera? A list with the grand total is what we’re looking for.*

Again it depends. If you go for branded goods the cost for living in Canada of course will be higher. (I feel - one very good indication is to look at the currency exchange rate between countries. For example I would need about 2 to 3 times more of "living expenses" should I choose to live in Australia instead of in Singapore (my original country). Because food is more expensive there than here although property prices are slightly lower than Singapore's.)

Sorry - I have not lived in Canada long enough to give you a more precise accurate answer.


----------

